# A tribute to good 80's music



## manifold (Dec 10, 2009)

A hear people frequently say that there was no good music written and recorded in the 80's.  I say they're full of crap.

Just off the top of my head I can list 20 80's albums from 5 different bands that are all really good, if not great.

*Rush:*
Moving Pictures
Grace Under Pressure
Signals
Power Windows
Hold Your Fire

*Metallica:*
Kill 'Em All
Ride the Lightning
Master of Puppets
And Justice for All

*Iron Maiden:*
Killers
The Number of the Beast
Piece of Mind
Powerslave
Somewhere in Time
Seventh Son of a Seventh Son

*GnR:*
Appetite for Destruction
GnR Lies

*Pink Floyd:*
The Wall (technically released in Nov. 1979, but since it's heyday of popularity was the 80's I say it qualifies)
The Final Cut
A Momentary Lapse of Reason


Please add to my list all the good stuff from the 80's that is missing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 10, 2009)

Paul Simon: Graceland

Frank Zappa: Shut Up N Play Yer Guitar, Guitar

U2: Unforgettable Fire, Joshua Tree, Rattle and Hum


----------



## Diuretic (Dec 10, 2009)

Del Amitri

Prefab Sprout 

Hoodoo Gurus


----------



## froggy (Dec 10, 2009)

Billy Squier: Don't Say No, In the Dark,  Rock me tonite,  Lonely is the night,  My kinda lover.


----------



## del (Dec 10, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1nUkSHRb80[/ame]


----------



## del (Dec 10, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vgfeLat3RI[/ame]


----------



## Paulie (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm a Cars fan, I have to admit.


----------



## manifold (Dec 13, 2009)

Don't forget Van Halen.


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 29, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4fdkkBt8VE[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Dec 29, 2009)

VH1&#039;s 100 Greatest Songs of the 80&#039;s


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 29, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I'm a Cars fan, I have to admit.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbTjzZzfR7w[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Dec 29, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK0CJqMK6f0&feature=PlayList&p=3355BF199398A70B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Dec 30, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I'm a Cars fan, I have to admit.



fuck yea, the Cars rocked.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p6a7CiP2bM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 30, 2009)

manifold said:


> A hear people frequently say that there was no good music written and recorded in the 80's.  I say they're full of crap.


To many, the massive amount of pure garbage that came out of the 80s overshadows the really good stuff.

Good thread btw!


----------



## manifold (Dec 30, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > A hear people frequently say that there was no good music written and recorded in the 80's.  I say they're full of crap.
> ...



If you say so.  But I don't listen to the garbage so it doesn't overshadow anything for me.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 30, 2009)

manifold said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...


The sales, repetition and propagation of the garbage is what overwhelmed the good stuff, for the average, non-musical, indiscriminate, casual, top-40 listener in the 80s.

That equals, the masses.


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjSm0iLIeZE]YouTube - The Cult-Fire Woman (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scc38k0eEyU]YouTube - Def Leppard - Hysteria[/ame]


----------



## del (Feb 19, 2010)

released as a single in 1980

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsyBEv1dbLo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGl_p1j_8bE]YouTube - shout tears for fears (video original)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbz5WUqWZfg]YouTube - Cinderella - The Last Mile[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 28, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DagIivbPlCU]YouTube - John Mellencamp Aint Even Done With the Night[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Mar 4, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezKJBE6ttyY]YouTube - Genesis - Land Of Confusion - Phil Collins[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Mar 5, 2010)

manifold said:


> A hear people frequently say that there was no good music written and recorded in the 80's...




yep. that's what people say.

dD


----------



## Dante (Mar 5, 2010)

Midnight Marauder said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



Sucks for those years to be your formative ones...as if one could have been informed and formed during and by the 80s.


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d24Bs3XYVc]YouTube - Survivor - I Can't Hold Back (Music Video) HD[/ame]


----------



## sparky (Mar 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov9DhtUt_TE]YouTube - Al DiMeola - Cruisin'[/ame]

Al Di Meola  electric And acoustic guitars 
Paco de Lucía  acoustic guitar on "Passion, Grace & Fire" 
Anthony Jackson  bass guitar 
Jan Hammer  keyboards 
Philippe Saisse  keyboards on "Black Cat Shuffle" 
Steve Gadd  drums and percussion 
James Mingo Lewis  percussion 
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_Rendezvous"

1982.....


----------



## naomibee (Mar 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaTZkIInYNw]YouTube - Call Me The Breeze Lynard Skynard[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Mar 11, 2010)

let's face  IT. Not only the fastest horse, but a reality check dictated this thread would go nowhere fast.

*grin


gawd, I do so luv watching people stumble and fall into warm piles of steaming shit they themselves have left out in the open.


----------



## Dante (Mar 11, 2010)

Dante said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



yep, three months later and what has mani built? yet another small pond.

kid: "Oh mommy, look at the big fish!"

Kid's mom: "That's no big fish dear. That's a Minnow. A Minnow is a small fish, especially one used as bait fish or for fishing bait. More specifically, it refers to small freshwater fish of the carp family. He only looks big because he's swimming around in a small puddle of piss."


carp: To find fault in a disagreeable way; complain fretfully.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 11, 2010)

So much good 80s music!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVx3Qv1Q6PU]REM[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkGyLTDN3OY]Fine Young Cannibals[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWUXcmoPZxw]U2[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Mar 11, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I'm a Cars fan, I have to admit.



Me too


YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDpMqKSrr7Y]YouTube - Dire Straits - Money For Nothing (Wembley Arena)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002RHVBHU/]Amazon.com: I Love the 80s, Vol. 1 (1880s): Marin Alsop: MP3 Downloads[/ame]


Don't overlook these classics !!!!!


----------



## boedicca (Mar 11, 2010)

The 80s had great 1 Hit Wonders.  One of my personal favs:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuN6gs0AJls]Modern English[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Mar 11, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> YouTube - Dire Straits - Money For Nothing (Wembley Arena)




That song may very well be what defined the 80's


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 11, 2010)

R.I.P. Miriam

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB26L8nbRiw]YouTube - Paul Simon & Miriam Makeba[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 11, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Dire Straits - Money For Nothing (Wembley Arena)
> ...



Getting chicks for free is a myth


----------



## manifold (Mar 11, 2010)

[youtube]rY0WxgSXdEE[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix (Mar 11, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



I imagine it wasn't for for Dire Straits.

There is also a price to pay for a man


----------



## Dante (Mar 11, 2010)

manifold said:


> [youtube]rY0WxgSXdEE[/youtube]



_Yep, even as the troops and trollops rally, some things need repeating._



Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



[youtube]m8s2Y1Mm4KY[/youtube]


----------



## boedicca (Mar 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZUAK61hhJo]Echo & The Bunnymen[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Mar 11, 2010)

Pat Benatar was so cool

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drSCtseoNxQ"]YouTube - Pat Benatar - Invincible[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJLsdbVllWU"]YouTube - Pat Benatar - Fire and Ice (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Mar 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ-bhM-xuec]YouTube - Tom Petty - 'Refugee'[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Mar 11, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Pat Benatar was so cool



Indeed!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FsatlyzUeA]Best Shot[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW0MY_KhL7Q]YouTube - Billy Squier - Don't Say You Love Me[/ame]


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 17, 2010)

there was an english band called XTC....if you have never heard their album skylarking or english settlements you should.....


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqTuN-35580]YouTube - Guns N Roses Paradise City[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Mar 17, 2010)

"Their early work was a little too new wave for my tastes, but when Sports came out in '83, I think they really came into their own, commercial and artistically. The whole album has a clear, crisp sound, and a new sheen of consummate professionalism that really gives the songs a big boost. He's been compared to Elvis Costello, but I think Huey has a far much more bitter, cynical sense of humour."

"In '87, Huey released this, Fore, their most accomplished album. I think their undisputed masterpiece is "Hip to be Square", a song so catchy, most people probably don't listen to the lyrics. But they should, because it's not just about the pleasures of conformity, and the importance of trends, it's also a personal statement about the band itself."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB5YkmjalDg]YouTube - Huey Lewis & The News - Hip To Be Square[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Mar 17, 2010)

[youtube]vUNxqE_3N0c[/youtube]


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQnZhNxrW20]YouTube - " Had A Dream " version longue, par Roger Hodgson, dans un clip vidéo.[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XwfXVUL7mg"][/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Mar 17, 2010)

one of the best bands if not best artist of the 80's was....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQja4M3Y1sY&feature=related]YouTube - Pet Shop Boys - What Have I Done To Deserve This? (2003...[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgmjLHy7gmQ]YouTube - Deep Purple - Bad Attitude[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember liking this one on the radio in the car, but I didn't really know what he was singing about then. And I didn't have MTV.

I love the bass line, the squealing, squawking guitar, and the sound of Bowie's vocals, but I ain't down with the theme.

Still, this one is worthy of consideration for 80s tunes.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSeoGs3DMOs&feature=related]YouTube - Tin Machine One Shot[/ame]

If I'd been have the producer, I would have ordered different lyrics.


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu7Fg7ot18w]YouTube - David Bowie - This Is Not America[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWEfmCvu8R8]YouTube - B-52´s Roam[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Mar 22, 2010)

[youtube]IcsaBKoK9-o[/youtube]

But there WAS a lot of bad music in the 80s.  Too many synthesizers.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmxyj6iInMc]YouTube - R.E.M. - It's The End Of The World As We Know It (And I...[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 22, 2010)

Toro said,  *But there WAS a lot of bad music in the 80s. Too many synthesizers.*

I like a lot of the music, what I can recall of it anyway. It's the crappy vids that go with the songs that I'm having trouble with.


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbwYVY3_d_0]YouTube - HEART - THERE'S THE GIRL (1987) RARE[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Mar 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2b-e1yF7M0w]YouTube - The Last Vegas - Love Me When I'm Bad[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmT6udys8Tc]YouTube - Grateful Dead Touch Of Grey Video (Band In Bones)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vneFS48Z4Ws&feature=related]YouTube - The Cult - Love Removal Machine[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Mar 25, 2010)

[youtube]vyW1D_GqsuM[/youtube]


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D148whcxHn8]YouTube - INXS - Don't Change - Live Montage[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Mar 26, 2010)

[youtube]07Y0cy-nvAg[/youtube]​


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZQL22xOmUM]YouTube - Robert Plant - Big Log[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Mar 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR-ixnPtxU8]YouTube - Genesis - That's All[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 28, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UD0c58nNCQ]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 31, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XSvsFgvWr0]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Jokerman[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Mar 31, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4p_f7Df2-oM&feature=related]YouTube - Learning to Fly - Tom Petty w/ Stevie Nicks[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-CDzDpSdzY]YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Jammin' Me[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Apr 3, 2010)

AC/DC's all-time best song IMO.

[youtube]BwxJ46HWXbA[/youtube]


----------



## del (Apr 3, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rxJroWIg1Y]YouTube - The Ramones- I Wanna Be Sedated[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 4, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K82nMSy-IWQ]YouTube - Steve Winwood - Back In The High Life Again[/ame]


----------



## momonkey (Apr 13, 2010)

A couple great '80s Canadian bands were Triumph and April Wine.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEsaEh9FwxI]YouTube - Triumph - Time Goes By (Audio only)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMlCRcHUbyE&feature=related]YouTube - TRIUMPH - Follow Your Heart [PV][/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38CIbuOPHw]YouTube - April Wine - Sign of the Gypsy Queen[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfvBw_27FNY&feature=related]YouTube - April Wine - All Over Town[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 13, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xLn7fIwx5U]Just a Gigolo[/ame]


----------



## momonkey (Apr 13, 2010)

Midnight Marauder said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > A hear people frequently say that there was no good music written and recorded in the 80's.  I say they're full of crap.
> ...




Totally agree...lots of the really good songs were one hit wonders too.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz5DkTF2RW8]YouTube - FRIDA (ABBA) - 'I Know There's Something Going On" [promo][/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXQYyKzyDaE]YouTube - Talk Talk - It's My Life (UK Version)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-mQyRuHIuA]YouTube - The Church - Under The Milky Way (HQ music video)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 14, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS9RPyznAPg]YouTube - A Flock Of Seagulls - Wishing[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKlu3A3BBgE&feature=related]YouTube - "Lonely Is the Night" - by Billy Squier[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 18, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-mQyRuHIuA]YouTube - The Church - Under The Milky Way (HQ music video)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 28, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfHd-i0DWoE&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty and The HeartBreakers- Rebels[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (May 2, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOHQs405XcU&feature=related]YouTube - The Cure - Lullaby [Music Video][/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (May 2, 2010)

Yes!!! Talking Heads DVD, Stop Making Sense, is awesome too.


----------



## LuckyDan (May 16, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVfs6V38aAQ&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Seven Wonders - Live in 1987[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Jun 29, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdl5_3HX8bU]YouTube - John Cougar Mellencamp I Need A Lover[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmqK0aXkHho]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine (Full Version)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVXy7AsjvL4&feature=avmsc2]YouTube - Ric Ocasek - Emotion In Motion[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt (Jul 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcxMHhkzH_0]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Edge of Seventeen (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Aug 1, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5XJMoVzPD4]YouTube - Til Tuesday "Voices Carry"[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Aug 1, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNSDwGPYfMM]YouTube - MISSING PERSONS- DO YOU HEAR ME (WORDS REMIX)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Aug 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al5U1WJ48rM&feature=related]YouTube - Gymnopedia No 1[/ame]


----------

